# Отсутствие диска



## Андрей22 (5 Май 2016)

Добрый день.
   Меня зовут Андрей, мне 40 лет, рост 175см, вес 78 кг..  Украина. Род занятий - столяр.

        Где то месяца 2 назад по утрам начал чувствовать в области почек сильные боли (мог полночи не спать), но стоило встать немного пройтись и боли как не было.
       21 апреля обратился наконец к врачам, сделали КТ и обнаружили перелом позвонка L3.  Врач назначил лечение, лежу уже третью неделю (лекарства тоже принимал), состояние отличное - нигде не болит.
        10 мая буду делать МРТ (не рановато?)
       Но самое главное что на снимке нету межпозвоночного диска - я в шоке (врач предположил что он мог выпасть, а может быть и врожденно так). Это нормально, как такое может быть?


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2016)

*Андрей22*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2016)

Почки-то, обследовали?
Проблема вполне может быть. Главное чтобы не беспокоило.


----------



## Андрей22 (5 Май 2016)

В прошлом году был на УЗИ, обращал внимание на почки, так врач сказал что все хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2016)

Так болело-то, в этом!


----------



## Андрей22 (5 Май 2016)

Самое странное, что сейчас от лежания боли в областях почек не чувствую совсем, даже при длительном лежании (2 недели).  Если я правильно понял, то мне сейчас важнее сделать УЗИ а не МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2016)

Анализы и узи


----------

